# 7. Juli: Pro7 schaut Koi-Händler über die Schulter



## Christine (7. Juli 2016)

Wer sich dafür interessiert: 
Heute abend (07.07.) : Pro7 Galileo schaut um 19:05 einem Koi-Händler aus Nordrhein-Westfalen über die Schulter.


----------



## zAiMoN (7. Juli 2016)

Guten Abend,

Ja bin gespannt das ist von meiner Koi Quelle aus Oberhausen   tosa Thorsten und andere kennen ihn ja auch  

Gruß


----------



## Andyzx12r (7. Juli 2016)

Mist zu spät gelesen.
Gibt es den Beitrag irgendwo in einer Mediathek?


----------



## KarinSofia (7. Juli 2016)

Andyzx12r schrieb:


> Mist zu spät gelesen.
> Gibt es den Beitrag irgendwo in einer Mediathek?



Lohnt sich nicht !!!
war u.A. nur ein Beispiel Koi als Geldanlage zu benutzen
in keiner Weise erwähnenswert.....


----------



## Nord Koi (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo,

http://www.prosieben.de/tv/galileo/.....geldanlagen-der-welt-clip

So zusammengeschnitten wie es der Reporter hören möchte.
Hat kaum was mit der Realität zu tun.

Und wer es nicht glaubt kann ja nach Japan __ fliegen und mal versuchen im Tosai Becken zu selektieren .


----------



## Christine (8. Juli 2016)

Das ist ja meistens so. Da ist das Fernsehteam den ganzen Tag oder sogar Tage auf dem Hof und was dann im Schneideraum daraus wird, hat mit der Wirklichkeit wenig zu tun. Hauptsache es klingt sensationell.


----------



## muh.gp (8. Juli 2016)

Na ja, aber die Aussage der Dame mit dem 20 Euro-Koi, der irgendwann 10.000 oder 20.000 Euro wert sein soll... Bauerfangmethoden! Mal abgesehen, dass das Schwarz des Showas für die Größe schon viel zu weit war. Und der sicherlich schöne Kohaku, aber 50.000 Euronen? Wichtig waren halt am Ende die 5000% Zugewinn...

Nebenbei gefragt, wer zahlt den bitte diese Summen für Koi aus einem Privatteich? 

Aber mal sehen, wie die Preise des Händlers bei den nächsten Auktionen in die Höhe schnellen. Werbewirksam war das Filmchen ja... mehr aber auch nicht!


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2016)

Hammer Video! Richtig geil! 
Hab ich ja alles richtig gemacht, als ich bei Dirk gekauft habe.


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo Holger, 25.000 selbst schon erlebt


----------



## Michael H (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo

Wie immer Blödsinn .....


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2016)

Und von den Unterhaltskosten für Teich und Technik sowie deren Anschaffungskosten wird nicht viel geredet...


----------



## Teich4You (8. Juli 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Und von den Unterhaltskosten für Teich und Technik sowie deren Anschaffungskosten wird nicht viel geredet...


Klar min 15.000 EUR.

Verdammt hätte ich das vorher gewusst....meiner wird bestimmt 3x so teuer....


----------



## troll20 (8. Juli 2016)

Musst du halt viele groß machen und nochmehr Suchtis finden damit irgendwann auch ein Cent für die Rente bleibt


----------



## Joachim (8. Juli 2016)

Das hat dann aber n bisl was von nem Schneeballsystem.


----------



## troll20 (9. Juli 2016)

Joachim schrieb:


> Das hat dann aber n bisl was von nem Schneeballsystem.


naa von irgend etwas muss sich doch auch der ganze Wasserkopp ernähren, wie dein Frauchen 
Nicht bös gemeint Annett


----------



## Joachim (9. Juli 2016)

Öhm wir haben gar keine Fische...  

Glaub der Witz blieb jetzt bisl im Rohr stecken.


----------

